

The revolution of 2014’s summer vacation abroad. - Tastyeasy
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tastyeasy/tastyeasy-for-android-and-ios
With the international tourism market on their minds, two Brazilian siblings have put together a team of professionals from Brazil and the U.S. to create a mobile application to facilitate the life of any tourist while traveling abroad.
With years of travel experience, Leonardo and Andrea Mascarenhas realized that with a simple mobile application, they could help tourists and business travelers to control one of the biggest difficulties visitors encounter while abroad: ordering great food. Anyone who travels abroad often faces uncomfortable and stressful situations, because they do not speak the local language, local businesses are not prepared to server foreigners, or they are unfamiliar with the local cuisine. As you can see, there are multiple sources of stress, but very few ways around it. 
With the goal to improve travelers experience while abroad, they created along with designer Joshu “Tastyeasy”, a mobile application that combines restaurant menu translation services with sharing capability. The goal is to translate every restaurant menu and enable travelers to control their dining and overall experience while abroad using a smartphone. Another key feature is that users will be able to review feedback provided by others, such as which are the best rated restaurants and dishes in town, etc.
======
Tastyeasy
Hey, guys! We need some feedback on our project! We are trying to get the word
out! We would like to get to know how people feel about our idea! Thank you
for your time! Tastyeasy Team.

